# So is Fu a boy or girl?



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 30, 2011)

In the latest chapter(Link removed) Bee call Fu she, but then calls her he as well so what gender is she lol?


----------



## Bonney (Nov 30, 2011)

It might just be the translation that has been done. We need to know the Japanese word used when refering to Fuu and whether it is gender specific. I'm willing to bet Fuu is female though atm.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 30, 2011)

a girl, obviously.


----------



## Klue (Nov 30, 2011)

As of now, Fu's character is a girl.

Last I heard, Kishi wasn't sure if he wanted to switch her gender or not.


----------



## vagnard (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope for our sanity she is girl.


----------



## Vice (Nov 30, 2011)

vagnard said:


> I hope for our sanity she is girl.



This               .


----------



## Nic (Nov 30, 2011)

A girl, I hope at least. lol


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 30, 2011)

vagnard said:


> I hope for our sanity she is girl.



she is 


**


----------



## Sorin (Nov 30, 2011)

Her hips and ass are to female like for Fu to be a boy. Then again Kishi.


----------



## RasenShuriken 7 (Nov 30, 2011)

vagnard said:


> I hope for our sanity she is girl.



If there is a god, this will be the case.


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Nov 30, 2011)

Bottom left panel has boobage, I think.

Maybe we'll know for sure when Naruto rips out her/his chest chakra rod...


----------



## Ibb (Nov 30, 2011)

What does your heart tell you?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 30, 2011)

She has no gender...or wait I just called her a "she", never mind


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 30, 2011)

Kishi trying to pull off another Haku... LOL


----------



## Vice (Nov 30, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Kishi trying to pull off another Haku... LOL



Who also should have been a girl.


----------



## Jad (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope Fuu is a boy. I will laugh my ass off at those people who were like "What a right ass", then find out they are truly gay xD


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 30, 2011)

If there are still doubts after this chapter then people just have a weird desire for cross dressers. 

Fu has been confirmed to be a girl even way before this chapter.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 30, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> If there are still doubts after this chapter then people just have a weird desire for cross dressers.
> 
> Fu has been confirmed to be a girl even way before this chapter.



we actually saw under her skirt from both directions and people are still questioning.


----------



## King Scoop (Nov 30, 2011)

Fu has to be a girl. Only a girl can wear clothes like that with no panties on.


----------



## Burke (Nov 30, 2011)

You know whats funny, the only confirmed characters in canon from the waterfall are Fuu and Kakuzu
I really wonder what kind of place canon waterfall village is.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 30, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> we actually saw under her skirt from both directions and people are still questioning.



For some of them (the none trolls who are still confused), the problem is not the way Fu looks but what Kishi allegedly said in an interview. He made it sound like he wasn't sure at the beginning what gender he would make Fu to be then he ends the sentence in laughs. Yeah, just that makes people question a character's gender. 

I mean, what would Kishi gain in making a Haku 2.0? At least Haku's "deception" was also part of character development. Fu doesn't need such. Besides, we already have a male Fu (Anbu Root) so I sincerely doubt Kishi would want to confuse his readers.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Nov 30, 2011)

A girl, thankfully!


----------



## Appleofeden (Nov 30, 2011)

Fuu is a chick.


----------



## Synn (Nov 30, 2011)

Does it matter? (S)he's still badass in my eyes.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Nov 30, 2011)

System said:


> It might just be the translation that has been done. We need to know the Japanese word used when refering to Fuu and whether it is gender specific. I'm willing to bet Fuu is female though atm.



Same here, unless Fu turns out to be like Haku in Part I.


----------



## momma bravo (Nov 30, 2011)

states it as "women's clothing"



Icegaze said:


> If there are still doubts after this chapter then people just have *a weird desire for cross dressers*.





cbark42 said:


> we actually saw *under her skirt from both directions and people are still questioning.*



mostly because of different translations
Bottom left panel
Bottom left panel

and _this_ is considered male by Kishi's standards.

*Spoiler*: __


----------

